# Talkline Q1 Staatsanwaltschaft



## ferrari (7 Juli 2003)

Hoffe alle hier noch nicht schlüssigen Geschädigten schließen sich der Vorgehensweise an!

http://www.recht-in.de/forum/beitrag.php?nr=102901&site=0


Bin dafür, dass alle Dialer verboten gehören, oder die "sauberen" die "schmutzigen" in die Wüsste jagen!!!
 :dafuer:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (12 Juli 2003)

ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe alle hier noch nicht schlüssigen Geschädigten schließen sich der Vorgehensweise an!
> 
> http://www.recht-in.de/forum/beitrag.php?nr=102901&site=0
> 
> ...




von westok
Hi ferrari,
im Dialermagazin gibt der Piratos- Vater sich zu besten.
hier der Link dazu. Eine feine Sonntagslektüre.
der Zauber mit den neuesten Dialerkreationen wird  noch lange kein Ende haben.
http://dialermagazin.de/interviewhyro.php
Einen schönen Sonntag
westok


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

Manchmal traue ich mich schon garnix mehr zu solchen Themen zu schreiben, doch was Hyro (e. K.) in dem Interview von sich lässt, ist wahrscheinlich sogar die Wahrheit.  Hier in D gibt es zahlreiche Geschäftsleute, die mit dem Dialer prima Umsätze machen. Leider gibt es parallel andere Typen, die viele User auflaufen lassen und eine eigene Rechnung ohne den Endkunden präsentieren - abseits aller vorhandenen Gesetze. Dass sich einige User auch mit Hyro-Produkten übertölpelt sehen, liegt zumeist an deren Unerfahrenheit - der s. g. Userfehler! Wenn jemandem mal dieses Mißgeschick passiert ist, dann kann ich immer nur raten - setzt Euch mit den Content-Anbietern (wie Hyro) in Verbindung und versucht einen Ausweg aus der Misere zu finden. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sich das öfter lohnt, als man meinen mag! Die sture Haltung, die hier gern im Forum propagiert wird, ist manchmal nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung für die Geschädigten. Schreiben muß nahezu jeder mal, wenn er die strittige Forderung erhält - also, wenn jemand weiss, von welcher Website (Impressum) sein Problem stammt, dann vielleicht auch das Gespräch mit dem tatsächlichen "Geschäftspartner" führen, bevor man mit den Telefongesellschaften, Resellern und Carriern im Clinch liegt.
Übrigens: das "Piratos"-Projekt hat bis zum Jahreswechsel der Global Netcom GmbH gehört und ist jetzt im Besitz von Hyro - allerdings ist er lediglich der Ziehvater - das Dialerprodukt selbst ist von QuestNet.


----------



## Comedian1 (12 Juli 2003)

*Talkline verliert 0190 Verfahren*

Talkline / Intrum / (...) haben beim AG Bünde eine krachende Niederlage erlitten:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbuende270503.htm

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb so vor sich hin:



> Schreiben muß nahezu jeder mal, wenn er die strittige Forderung erhält - also, wenn jemand weiss, von welcher Website (Impressum) sein Problem stammt, dann vielleicht auch das Gespräch mit dem tatsächlichen "Geschäftspartner" führen, bevor man mit den Telefongesellschaften, Resellern und Carriern im Clinch liegt.



Sollte wohl heissen: "Scheissen muß nahezu jeder mal, wenn er..."
Wäre zumindest realitätsnaher! Ich entschuldige mich hiermit schon vorab für den Abusus der Sprache, und bitte um Edition, falls dieser Schluss tatsächlich weltfremder als anna's posting ist.... 8)


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit schon vorab für den Abusus der Sprache, und bitte um Edition,





> Inhalt der Artikel
> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt". Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert, gelöscht oder verschoben. Aufgrund geltenden Rechts bleibt den Verantwortlichen keine andere Wahl, da schon mehrere Gerichte die Verantwortung eines Forenbetreibers für rechtswidrige Inhalte, die von ihm nicht entfernt wurden, bestätigt haben.


Nach gründlichem Studium des Passus der Nutzungsbestimmungen, sehe ich keinen Anlaß das Posting zu editieren.

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Mich stört das auch nicht! Bin zwar gegen die Gossensprache, habe aber nix gegen die Meinungen anderer einzuwenden, solange die auch wissen, worüber sie hier schreiben.


----------



## AmiRage (13 Juli 2003)

*Re: Talkline verliert 0190 Verfahren*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Talkline / Intrum / (...) haben beim AG Bünde eine krachende Niederlage erlitten ...



Auch wenn es wohl noch nicht rechtskräftig ist, so zeigt sich zumindest, dass Teile der Judikative wohl in der Realität angekommen sind bzw. immer mehr dort ankommen.  :bussi: 



			
				Amtsgericht Bünde - 6 C 302/02 (Auszug) schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts des in letzter Zeit festzustellenden erheblichen Missbrauchs von sogenannten Dialern, die auch nach Erfahrung des Gerichts ohne jedwedes zutun des Nutzers allein bei Anzeige einer bestimmten Intemetseite auf den Computer des Nutzers heruntergeladen und völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund ausgeführt werden können, wobei die voreingestellten DFÜ-Verbindungen teilweise unbemerkt manipuliert werden, kann jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne weiteres davon ausgegangen werden, dass das Einverständnis des Nutzers durch Betätigen eines entsprechenden Bestätigungsfeldes in der Software erteilt worden ist. Es obliegt demzufolge grundsätzlich demjenigen, der die angeblich vereinbarten Entgelte fordert, darzulegen und nachzuweisen, dass die Inanspruchnahme des Mehrwertdäenstes nach zumutbarer Kenntnisnahme von den Konditionen erfolgt ist {so auch LG Nürnberg-Fürth, 11 S 8162/02).


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Mich stört das auch nicht! Bin zwar gegen die Gossensprache, habe aber nix gegen die Meinungen anderer einzuwenden, solange die auch wissen, worüber sie hier schreiben.


Abgesehen von der etwas rustikalen Ausdrucksweise hat der Gastschreiber im Kern recht, die Aussage 
man müsse auf jedes Schwachsinnsschreiben antworten , ansonsten das als Schuldanerkenntnis
 gewertet werden können bzw sei notwendig für den Nachvollzug des Vorgangs
 ist in zig Postings in diesem und im Nachbarforum schon  vor längerem als Nonsens entlarvt worden.

Jupp1


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

In meinem zuvor geposteten Beitrag ginge es mir nicht um die Beantwortung von Schreiben der Telefongesellschaften etc. sonderen darum, dass man sich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen auch selbst direkt mit dem eigentlichen Nutznieser des Dialers (ohne dem Rattenschwanz) auseinandersetzen kann und die Diskusion mit ihm selbst aufnehmen könnte. In den üblichen Standardschreiben wird man immer wieder vertröstet, dass die Firma, die das Geld eintreibt, nicht für den Inhalt des Contents verantwortlich ist - und genau hier setzte meine Überlegung an - warum dann nicht an den Contentanbieter wenden. Wenn der nämlich einräumen würde, dass er bereit ist, Kulanz walten zu lassen oder er selbst sogar einen Fehler gesteht, dann hat sich der Käse mit dem "Rattenschwanz" gebissen.

_Beispiel:_ ein User wählte sich auf eine Website. Hier standen ihm für ein gewünschtes Angebot zwei Zugangsmöglichkeiten mittels Dialer zur Verfügung - 1. ein Schnupper-Zugang für 1,86 €/Min. und 2. ein Pauschalzugang für 55 €/45 Min.
Der User wollte den Schnupperzugang verwenden, akzeptierte den Minutenpreis und klickte sich mehrfach rein und wieder raus, um Kosten zu sparen. Wie sich auf der Telefonrechnung herausstellte, war jedoch der Pauschaldialer benutzt worden - statt der erwarteten 30 € sollte der Spaß nun 750 € kosten.
Also wo lag hier das Problem? Eventuell hatte der Webmaster die Links auf der Website vertauscht. Nach Auskünften des Dialerabrechners standen dem Webmaster tatsächlich zur Einwahlzeit beide Dialer zur Verfügung. Da hier nun aber die Vertragsabsicht einseitig hinkt, bestünde für den User prinzipiell die Möglichkeit mit dem Webmaster über diesen Fehler zu verhandeln und bei immerhin 720 € Preisunterschied sollte sich kaum ein User für diese außergerichtliche Verhandlung zu schade sein.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juli 2003)

Sofern sich der Telefondienstleiter an den Webmaster "erinnert"...
Fakt ist: Derjenige, der die Forderung auftellt, muss sie im Zweifel beweisen! Was der sogenannter Webmaster anstellt ist ein quasi Innenverhältnis und somit wenig interessant.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern sich der Telefondienstleiter an den Webmaster "erinnert"...


_Nicht der Telefondienstleister_   .... sondern sich der User erinnert ... - und das kann so manch einer! Im voran geschilderten Beispiel hatte der User so eine Ahnung und kontrollierte alles, bevor er die Rechnung erhielt. Doch anstatt gleich den Webmaster zu kontaktieren, wartete er die Rechnung ab und versuchte Monate lang,  ergebnislos, gegen die Telefondienstleister anzugehen. Das geprüfte Innenverhältnis hätte im positiven Verhandlungsfall dem Außenverhältnis die Geltung abgenommen.


----------



## AmiRage (13 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Doch anstatt gleich den Webmaster zu kontaktieren, wartete er die Rechnung ab und versuchte Monate lang,  ergebnislos, gegen die Telefondienstleister anzugehen.


Und was bitte sollte das Kontaktieren des Webmasters bringen ... außer die Eröffnung eines Nebenkriegsschauplatzes?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis! Meine Behauptung - manche User haben einen ordentlichen Dialer, bedienen den auch, aber eben nicht zweckgebunden oder es liegen Fehler vor, wie im zuvor geschilderten Beispiel.
Die Telefondienstleister rechnen ungesehen des Inhalts ab - wenn ein User mit dem Angebot nicht zurecht kam oder berechtigte Zweifel an der Verknüpfung auf der Website bestehen, dann besteht in Einzelfällen auch die Möglichkeit, direkt mit dem Webmaster zu verhandeln. Das gilt insbesondere dann, wenn man die Website kennt und schon alleine am Impressum den Verantwortlichen ausmachen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

@anna;

Wir drehen uns sowieso im Kreis. Für mich ist nur von Bedeutung, keinen  Dialer ohne meinen Willen angedreht zu kriegen. Was z.B. bei Dudzinski's piratos schon schwer ist. Es gibt ein Impressum etc. Schön und gut.
Nun aber zum "content: Schrottverkauf ist bei piratos angesagt, was den ganzen Shit wie "Hacken", "Nuking", Software mal nicht für umme, etc. angeht. Was das Sexangebot betrifft, kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber wenn der Fisch schon angegangen riecht, sind die Fischbrötchen bestimmt nicht besser.

*kreisdreh*  8)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @anna;
> Wir drehen uns sowieso im Kreis. Für mich ist nur von Bedeutung, keinen  Dialer ohne meinen Willen angedreht zu kriegen. Was z.B. bei Dudzinski's piratos schon schwer ist. Es gibt ein Impressum etc. Schön und gut.
> Nun aber zum "content: Schrottverkauf ist bei piratos angesagt, was den ganzen Shit wie "Hacken", "Nuking", Software mal nicht für umme, etc. angeht...



Piratos ist ein anderes Thema, als das Beispiel.

Allerdings - wer Piratos nutzen will, muss mit dem Dialer online gehen - mir stellt sich da allerdings immer wieder die Frage: "was will einer mit den Piratos-Produkten?" Der Sohn eines Freundes (15) wollte unbedingt E-Mail-Bomben an seine Nebenbuhler um die Gunst eines Weibchens senden und kam so auf Piratos ....


----------



## Comedian1 (13 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin das erste mal auf Piratos gestossen, als ich auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Decompiler war. Dabei hat sich bei mir nix automatisch eingewählt und ich habe das Angebot von Piratos abgelehnt.

Aber JD fordert auch niemanden auf, mit seiner Software und seinen Hinweisen Straftaten zu begehen.  Etwas anderes ist, dass man den Content von Piratos anderswo wahrscheinlich umsonst bekommt...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2003)

Zum Thema Piratos empfehle ich diesen Thread bei DS zu lesen. 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1488727

Es gibt hier im Forum auch einen Thread, der sich schon mal ausführlich mit dem "Imperium" dieses Herrn  beschäftigt hat.
Es sind nicht nur "Hackerseiten" , die da angesetzt werden, sondern perfiderweise auch Seiten, die bewußt auf soziale Rand- und Problemgruppen gerichtet sind  :evil: 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

suum qique:

http://www.atomic-eggs.com/selfspezial/daten/137.html


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

http://www.alkoholikerinnen.de/


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

@Gast
... und weiter? Die Seiten beinhalten aalglatte Dialer mit Preisangabe und Bestätigungstaste vor der Session ...


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> ... und weiter? Die Seiten beinhalten aalglatte Dialer mit Preisangabe und Bestätigungstaste vor der Session ...



und weiter? Soll das heißen, daß es in Ordnung geht sozial Schwache und Gefährdete mit mit faulen
Versprechungen abzuzocken , Hauptsache die Vorschriften werden eingehalten?
Ein seltsames Sozial- und Mitmenschlichkeitsverständnis , vor allem wenn man das berufliche Umfeld 
in Betracht zieht. Das läßt wenig Gutes erwarten.....


----------



## Duc (14 Juli 2003)

*Wow...*

...so viele Posts nach dem Wochenede zu lesen. Im Prinzip ist's eigentlich wurscht, auf welches ich antworte, hab' mal dieses gewählt   



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis!
> 
> ....besteht in Einzelfällen auch die Möglichkeit, direkt mit dem Webmaster zu verhandeln.



Mir dreht sich auch bald alles   

Der Webmaster (wenn ich ihn denn genannt bekomme) verzichtet, der nächste auch und am Ende z.B. Talkline auch?

So einfach ist das? Blah

Teilweise kommt es mir so vor, als wenn manche Geschädigten hier hingestellt werden, als würden sie bewußt einen Dialer anklicken und dann hinterher nicht zahlen wollen für die Leistung, die sie erhalten haben.

Aber wer geht denn z.B. freiwillig zu einem Bäcker und zahlt dort 20 Euro für ein Brötchen, wenn er's nebenan für 50 Cents kriegt? So toll KANN das Brötchen gar nicht sein. Der Unterschied ist jedoch, ich kann das Brötchen gottseidank ja nicht erst essen und dann sagen, ich zahle nicht, da der Bäcker mir es ja nicht geben würde, bevor ich die 20 Euro zahle. 

Sorry, aber welcher normale Mensch würde denn freiwillig einen Dialer anklicken, wenn er z.B. ein FREIES Zugangstool für FREIE Handylogos oder Klingeltöne erwartet und dann mindestens 55 Euro dafür zahlen?

Und sowenig wie der Bäcker mit sich handeln lassen würde, würde es wohl auch der Webmaster.

Einmal gegessen - Pech für den Käufer, wobei der Bäcker dann sogar Recht hat, aber da war ich halt so blöd und hab' das Brötchen gekauft.

Duc

p.s.: erwartete Standardantwort auf mein Post: Wärste nicht so blöd gewesen und hättest den Dialer angeklickt?

Dann drehen wir uns wohl wieder im Kreis


----------



## ferrari (16 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem zuvor geposteten Beitrag ginge es mir nicht um die Beantwortung von Schreiben der Telefongesellschaften etc. sonderen darum, dass man sich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen auch selbst direkt mit dem eigentlichen Nutznieser des Dialers (ohne dem Rattenschwanz) auseinandersetzen kann und die Diskusion mit ihm selbst aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> anna,
> warum sollte ein "sauberer"User ads tun?
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> [anna,
> warum sollte ein "sauberer"User ads tun?
> Auch Dir sollte es nicht verborgen geblieben sein, dass die in den meisten Fällen alle unter einer Decke stecken!



... bin der Meinung, da die Premium-Rate-Nummer unstrittig vom Telefonanschluss des Users aus gewählt worden ist (wie auch immer) muss der User hier selbst angreifen und sich selbst vor Schaden bewahren. Die Sache mit der Kulanz kann nur im Einzelfall geprüft und umgesetzt werden - letztendlich kommt es ja auch nur jedem Geschädigten darauf an, seinen eigenen Vorteil (oder das Geld) zu bewahren. Der globale Gedanke, alle Dialer verbieten zu wollen oder "....weil die ja alle unter einer Decke stecken!" ist realitätsfremd und wird es zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis für alle Beteiligten bringen.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2003)

Es gibt aber auch genügend Beispiele, bei denen überhaupt keine Verbindung aufgebaut wurde. Trotzdem standen die auf der Rechnung. Ich Bekannter von mir war z.B. zum Zeitpunkt der "Nutzung" in Ungarn im Urlaub. Nachweislich.
Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr geneigt, den Rechnungen uneingeschränkt zu glauben.
Zudem verwendet die DTAG nach meinen Infos immer noch ungeeichte Zähler und zudem gibts keine seriöse Fehlerrate der Abrechnungssysteme. Zu glauben, dass es hier keine Fehler gibt, grenzt an den Glauben an den Osterhasen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

Heiko, hast ja Recht - irgendwie kriegen wir das schon raus. Doch dazu muß man ganz schön in die Tiefe gehen und wer lässt schon gerne alle Hosen runter? Hatten Deine Bekannten eigentlich jemanden zum Blumengießen beauftragt?


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2003)

Der Sohn hatte den Schlüssel.
Der wars aber glaubwürdig nicht, weil er zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nachweislich auf der Arbeit war.
Er hats letztendlich bezahlt (die Summe war auch nicht allzu hoch).

Darum gehts aber nicht. Alle Logs sind fälschbar. Gerichte gehen teilweise schon davon aus, dass Logs auch als Beweismittel nicht zulässig sind. Und dann kommen die Logs teilweise aus nicht sehr seriösen Quellen.
Es gibt auch noch andere Aspekte, die ich hier jetzt an dieser Stelle nicht aufzählen mag.


----------

